# Latest News on: Fedor, M1 Global & Mark Cuban



## daitrong (May 27, 2007)

*Fedor*



> Emelianenko's manager, Vadim Finkelchtein shot down the rumor that his side demanded Emelianenko's signing be packaged with a slew of Red Devil fighters.
> 
> "It was something we initially asked about but it was not a requirement," Emelianenko said.
> 
> ...


All about Russian MMA - Fedor Emelianenko, M-1 Global, M1 Global, UFC, Randy Couture, PRIDE FC: Fedor Emelianenko in ESPN interview


*M1 Global*



> MMA Madness: Who is going to be doing the matchmaking for M-1?
> 
> Monte Cox: I will – I’m the CEO. So I’m in charge of the matchmaking, with help from Joost [Raimond] and Apy [Echteld] – especially for foreign fighters. But as far as American fighters and such, that’ll be me.
> 
> ...


*Mark Cuban*



> Interview: Monte Cox becomes major player in mixed martial arts
> 
> His dinner with Mark Cuban was just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> ...


----------

